# What do you smell like?



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 29, 2013)

Odd I know, but the first thing I think of when I see someone is "what do they smell like". This probably has to do with my brains retarded way of remembering things, i remember things based on smell rather than voices or their face. So what do YOU smell like? What do you use to smell like that?


I smell like a mix of lavender, sugar cookies and rosemary and use lavender body wash- sugar cookie scent bath and body works lotion and loreal vegan juniper and rosemery shampoo


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jan 29, 2013)

Strange, I was just talking with a couple friends about my smell today.  I've been told I have a completely neutral scent, which I can live with.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 29, 2013)

I just got out of a bath so a mixture of soap and men's shampoo.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 29, 2013)

I smell good. Like, not if I don't shower enough of course, but I've been told I smell good from dudes and chicks alike. It's hard to explain, just kinda natural I guess. Usually with a little bit of Axe or Old Spice mixed in. On that note, I miss the Orion scent Axe used to make. That smelled so great.


----------



## Retro (Jan 29, 2013)

I smell like bones.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2013)

A mixture of sweat, orange soap and water.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 29, 2013)

Old stale books, with a hint of diet coke and pizza.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 29, 2013)

I currently smell like highly artificial chocolate chip cookies, and cloth detergent.
Very strange. I haven't been in contact with the two in the last few days.


----------



## Zenia (Jan 30, 2013)

I smell like a sapphire dragon. XD It is a combination of Nag Champa (my favorite incense), cedarwood and musk. I have the soap made of it and a perfume stick. It is awesome.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 30, 2013)

Like fructise garnier shampoo and old spice aqua reef body wash.

In suit I smell like lavender.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 30, 2013)

I smell like happiness, joy and dreams! ^_^


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 30, 2013)

English Blazer Black today. I love smelling good. Collecting colognes and scents is one of my vices.


----------



## Percy (Jan 30, 2013)

I currently smell like whatever shampoo I used when I took a shower about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jan 30, 2013)

If it were a newbie making this thread, boy , would it have taken a different turn?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 30, 2013)

Probably like Brut.


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 30, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> If it were a newbie making this thread, boy , would it have taken a different turn?



Ha, probably. That's just the way forums work.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 30, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> If it were a newbie making this thread, boy , would it have taken a different turn?




I was going to comment how much of a furfag DD was being with that post (I mean, SERIOUSLY?! You remember people by smell? You're not a fucking animal), but that wouldn't be nice! You gotto cover those kinds of posts for me Hinalle K! ^_^


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 30, 2013)

Surprisingly smell is actually the strongest memory trigger out of the senses.  (If I remember correctly...)

Science!: http://science.howstuffworks.com/life/human-biology/smell3.htm


----------



## Percy (Jan 30, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> If it were a newbie making this thread, boy , would it have taken a different turn?


They'd be seen as weirdos and would be ridiculed, as usual.

DD is impossible to ridicule.


----------



## Ames (Jan 30, 2013)

I smell like a chinaman.


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 30, 2013)

Shrimp & White Wine


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 30, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> Surprisingly smell is actually the strongest memory trigger out of the senses.  (If I remember correctly...)
> 
> Science!: http://science.howstuffworks.com/life/human-biology/smell3.htm





WHATEVER HAPPENED TO BACKING UP MY SNARKY COMMENTS, TIAMAT?!!?


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 30, 2013)

JamesB said:


> I smell like a chinaman.



That's not the issue here.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 30, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Shrimp & White Wine


B B Beaver boys!


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 30, 2013)

I smell quite delicious.


----------



## Pain-the-wolf (Jan 30, 2013)

i smell like blood, pain, death, and vanilla ice-cream:3)


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 30, 2013)

I suppose I smell lightly of sweat and shampoo


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 30, 2013)

I smell like pure sex. But in a good way.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 30, 2013)

CC I always imagined you smelled like Listerine. Like you just walked around drinking it out of the bottle or something.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 30, 2013)

No idea, blocked up nose


----------



## BRN (Jan 30, 2013)

Like quantum physics. And nobody is surprised.


(Like 'Cool Water' by Davidoff, actually.)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 30, 2013)

I probably smell like shit. I often smell faintly of whey and matured cheese after a work day. I don't bathe very often or wear deodorant because fuck it. It's not like there's anybody around me to bother impressing, anyway.


----------



## badlands (Jan 30, 2013)

seeing as how im at work right now, i smell of sweat, diesel, tabacco smoke and burning electrical insulation.

man i need a shower when i get home...


----------



## Kazooie (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't recall any smells. I usually forget smell is a sense that I actually have.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 30, 2013)

I definitely don't smell bad. I probably smell like a man with hints of coffee.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 30, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> No idea, blocked up nose



mine has been clogged for a while now, i got sick about a week back and its been hell on wheels latley



Gibby said:


> I probably smell like shit. I often smell faintly of whey and matured cheese after a work day. I don't bathe very often or wear deodorant because fuck it. It's not like there's anybody around me to bother impressing, anyway.



i lyke cheeze- i actually love the smell of white cheeses. I could sniff cheese all damn day



badlands said:


> seeing as how im at work right now, i smell of sweat, diesel, tabacco smoke and burning electrical insulation.
> 
> man i need a shower when i get home...



idk its kind of a good smell, my husband smells like sweat, grease, jet fuel and dirt, at the end of the day- i find it kinda sexy


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Jan 30, 2013)

Weed :V


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 30, 2013)

Shampoo, coffee, menthol cigarettes, and old books.


----------



## Retro (Jan 30, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I smell like happiness, joy and dreams! ^_^



Ooh! That's a lovely scent! ^_^
I like it better than your old scent of bitterness, misery and broken dreams! =D


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 30, 2013)

I have no idea what I smell like right now, I really can't smell all that well.

I used to smell like wood, sawdust, and horse.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 30, 2013)

I smell like 'been ill at home for three days eating cough sweets'.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 30, 2013)

Coffee, coconut and horse piss.


----------



## Magick (Jan 30, 2013)

Fae from BPAL, was tempted to wear Titania though.

http://www.blackphoenixalchemylab.com/bb.html

Edit: For some reason it wouldn't let me post here the first few times, just got a white page after hitting reply


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 30, 2013)

Herbal Essences, Dove deodorant and Calvin Klein One


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 30, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Coffee, coconut and horse piss.




Nice, very nice, bleergrrgrghrg.


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 30, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> WHATEVER HAPPENED TO BACKING UP MY SNARKY COMMENTS, TIAMAT?!!?



We're not friends anymore. It's all business now.


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 30, 2013)

I smell like Mariah Carey.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 30, 2013)

Dang some of you people reek.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 30, 2013)

Some days I smell like sulfur and ammoniumperchlorate.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 30, 2013)

I smell like fresh cut spring flowers strewn across a babbling brook with a hint of lemon.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 30, 2013)

Inciatus said:


> Some days I smell like sulfur and ammoniumperchlorate.



My nose needs a peg just reading this.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Jan 30, 2013)

A fresh, sweet and musky scent with a hint of apricot.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 30, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> We're not friends anymore. It's all business now.



And that's exactly why Belle left Scrooge. =[


----------



## Azure (Jan 31, 2013)

old spice original, marlboro reds, and garlic but only right after dinner. without deodorant i smell like an onion patch got run over by a metric ton of chainsaws.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 31, 2013)

I burned an incense cone earlier today, and it's still lingering in my hair. So I guess I smell a bit like frankincense, and honey/almond shampoo. :B


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 31, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> I burned an incense cone earlier today, and it's still lingering in my hair. So I guess I smell a bit like frankincense, and honey/almond shampoo. :B


cum ere bby, let me sneff ewe


----------



## Hustle (Jan 31, 2013)

right now I smell like a dog


----------



## Symlus (Jan 31, 2013)

Presently, I smell like pineapples, due to an awesome deodorant.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 31, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> My nose needs a peg just reading this.



Sulfur and ammoniumperchlorate are good smells. Why would you want a peg?


----------



## Milotarcs (Feb 1, 2013)

I smell/ smell like:
-musty
-electrical smoke
-cats
-dirty laundry at times
-clean laundry at others


most of the time like old leather.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 1, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> cum ere bby, let me sneff ewe



:3 bby you can sniff my hair all you like

I love the days when I get to fire up the charcoal grill b'cause my hair smells like woodsmoke for seemingly EVER afterward. So I was thinkin' on maybe making a cologne that smells like smoke, but I remembered that bottle of liquid smoke in the cupboard and NOPE'd.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Feb 1, 2013)

I guess like my body wash or shampoo in the morning, and I assume I don't exactly smell good after a workout.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 1, 2013)

I smell a bit less like shit, now.

I wear this: http://lh6.ggpht.com/_nZrMyGGaNaY/SZtVN-az-7I/AAAAAAAACG8/oYa-F9PCVxs/Diesel Cologne.jpg


----------



## Taralack (Feb 1, 2013)

It's weird, but I smell like pencils.


----------



## Magick (Feb 1, 2013)

Currently wearing "Fleurs du mal"

So that and a bit of Dial bodywash


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 1, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> It's weird, but I smell like pencils.


I love the smell of pencils. It ranks up there in the nostalgia category as a box of crayolas, and freshly printed paper.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 1, 2013)

Body odor, with subtle hints of cannabis, coffee, and the aroma of industrial cleaning agents.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Feb 1, 2013)

Not a fucking clue, Probably spices or something, my food cupboard's littered with them.


----------



## Corto (Feb 1, 2013)

Ugh, I've never even thought about my own smell. Ass I suppose? Depends on the time of the day. My regular odor is probably "neutral" (I'm not sweaty, not really smelly, wear deodorant but not cologne), but during the day it varies between "booze", "piss", "sweat", "buttocks", "leftover chinese food from last week" and "Bob Marley".


----------



## Azure (Feb 1, 2013)

Corto said:


> "Bob Marley".


This reminds me of the days I spent working on a pot farm, and I slept next to a 15 foot tall plant of Pineapple Thai. It smelled like fucking pineapple now and laters. I wish i could LIVE in that shit.


----------



## Furry Anarchy (Feb 1, 2013)

Right now I smell of some sweet smell that I don't really know what it is


----------



## Riho (Feb 1, 2013)

I smell like what I always smell like.
Having lived around myself for 15 years, I've grown accustomed to my smell.
Therefore, I have no Idea what I smell like.
But if I did know, it would probably be a smell that drives you into uncontrollable lust.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 1, 2013)

You can't really know what you smell like because you're used to your own smell.

I've had people compliment me on my cologne sometimes even though I never wear cologne so I guess I manage to not smell like ass most of the time.

The shirt I wore today smells pretty good.

So I guess I smell like sexy.

I hope they invent smell-o-vision soon.

Or maybe I don't.


----------



## EnJay (Feb 1, 2013)

I smell like coconut. And oranges.


----------



## Azure (Feb 2, 2013)

Zaraphayx said:


> You can't really know what you smell like because you're used to your own smell.
> 
> I've had people compliment me on my cologne sometimes even though I never wear cologne so I guess I manage to not smell like ass most of the time.
> 
> ...


Smell-o-vision should only be for the food network, because do you really want to smell Tim and Eric Awesome Show?


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Feb 2, 2013)

I smell like a pot head with and overkill of axe body spray


----------



## shatter9 (Feb 20, 2013)

i have been told that i smell like soap and fire.  i am somehow happy with this.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 20, 2013)

Just got out of the shower so I smell like old spice wolf thorn.  Now that's furfaggotry.


----------



## Mike Lobo (Feb 20, 2013)

I sometimes smell like sweaty balls. But that's before I take a shower.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't know.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 20, 2013)

Taco Bell and cough drops. At least I think so, I can't smell anything right now.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 21, 2013)

Greasy hair and cum.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 21, 2013)

Magic.

And rainbows.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 21, 2013)

The bottle of the shower gel that I used this morning says the stuff smells like purple magnolias. I have no idea what purple magnolias smell like though so I'm just gonna have to take their word for it.
All I know is that it does smell really really good.


----------



## Magick (Feb 21, 2013)

Dial magnetic bodywash, axe mint shampoo and some 'Le Petit Mort' scented oil to wash out the smell of a night of redbull/gummy flavored vodka and filling a chat with stupid sob stories.

Remember kids, don't drink and chat if you're a sad drunk.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 21, 2013)

Soap and rosemary.


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 21, 2013)

I haven't crawled out of bed yet, so to me I smell like however you describe my natural body odor. To other people, I probably smell like marine grease, which I think I've become completely desensitized to.


----------



## Car Fox (Feb 21, 2013)

A man after an intense workout/BO. Ishould take a shower.


----------



## Crystal Wolfsong (Feb 21, 2013)

My smell kinda varies depending on what type of Bath and Body Works soap and lotion I use. I usually smell like Twilight Woods, but other times I use Secret Wonderland, Rainkissed leaves, and Butterfly Flower. Overall, all of these scents have a sweet and flowery smell.


----------



## Furry Anarchy (Feb 21, 2013)

I smell like Lynx instinct


----------



## Noelle Snow (Feb 21, 2013)

Candy Apples. At least that's what my body lotions says.
And on days I don't want to smell like candy apples, I use the Strawberry & White Chocolate one.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 21, 2013)

Noelle Snow said:


> Candy Apples. At least that's what my body lotions says.
> And on days I don't want to smell like candy apples, I use the Strawberry & White Chocolate one.



Oh I get it. So you are _begging_ to be eaten X3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 21, 2013)

Dirt and brake fluid.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 21, 2013)

I work outside as often as possible, and play paintball on the weekends. So it's usually ash (camp fires), oil (when working on cars), wood (when cutting it), or just a real sweet musk from whenever I sweat and it mixes with my deodorant. I like my scent!


----------



## Ricky (Feb 21, 2013)

death and children


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 21, 2013)

Fuzz is straight minty.


----------



## Fitisfrtg (Feb 22, 2013)

Project H311H0UND said:


> I smell like a pot head with and overkill of axe body spray



I hear yeh man, I imagine I smell a lot like spilled bong water and herbal essence.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Feb 22, 2013)

I smell like mint and cinnamon. (Forbiden Fruit reference FTW!)


----------



## Magick (Feb 22, 2013)

Currently, booze and Dragon Tears.


----------



## Plantar (Feb 22, 2013)

Honey and sweat. A lovely mix. :V


----------



## Silverwaves (Feb 22, 2013)

Ash and burnt metal. (literally, I am taking welding in college and cannot wash out the smell.)


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Feb 22, 2013)

Coffee, noodles and boredom.


----------



## Magick (Feb 22, 2013)

Mint


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 22, 2013)

A lovely mixture of electric smoke, cheap cologne, death, and old guitars.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 22, 2013)

Someone described my smell as pungent chinese herbs.

I disagree.


----------



## Vega (Feb 22, 2013)

100% pure musk!  >:v


----------



## Dizrawr (Feb 22, 2013)

White Cheddar Popcorn


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 22, 2013)

Vega said:


> 100% pure musk!  >:v


I kid you now I know a few people that are big into hunting that actually do smell like musk. Yuck. I love animals, but using their own piss to attract and shoot them? I'm not in love with that


----------



## Isaac-mellow (Feb 23, 2013)

Apparently I smell like a fruit salad, cookies and pancakes that's been tossed into a tumble dryer for an hour or so. Not necessarily what I was aiming for.


----------



## Magick (Feb 23, 2013)

Elf - [SIZE=-2][SIZE=-2]Pale golden musk, honeycomb, amber, parma violet, hawthorne bark, aspen leaf, forest lily, life everlasting, white moss, and a hint of wild berry.
[/SIZE][/SIZE]I love the stuff they sell at BPAL V

http://www.blackphoenixalchemylab.com/rpg.html


----------



## RarewareRat (Feb 23, 2013)

myself


----------



## Plantar (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm told lavender. :I


----------



## Macxi (Feb 23, 2013)

My friend actually used to tell me that I smelled like coffee - which is ironic, considering I hate the taste of coffee and you'd never see me drink it (I couldn't say the same for my parents though). 

That was a while ago though, and now that I don't live with my parents anymore, I probably smell like something else entirely. Actually, I'm going to make a quick guess that I smell like Instant Noodles, because my roommate always makes them and our room constantly smells like it. Scents have a funny way of clinging onto me, particularly food-like scents.


----------



## Anton the Fox (Mar 7, 2013)

Welding, sweat, diesel & gunpowder. The usual


----------



## wtfjinx (Mar 7, 2013)

Diesel exhaust and a housefire currently!


----------



## badlands (Mar 7, 2013)

garlic and onions


----------



## PapayaShark (Mar 7, 2013)

Raspberries :3


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 7, 2013)

badlands said:


> garlic and onions


Yummy XD


----------



## Azure (Mar 7, 2013)

onions, garlic, cardboard, sweat, and oldspice. i need a shower.


----------



## Outcast (Mar 7, 2013)

Objectively better than the person above. ^ 




_
_


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 7, 2013)

Leaves and coffee. IRL, masculinity.


----------



## Nataku (Mar 7, 2013)

My friends used to always complain I literally smelled like a hospital. And being as several of them are deeply uncomfortable with hospitals, they did not like this smell.
 I didn't see the issue with a smell that basically translated as 'sterile with faint hints of rubbing alcohol and bleach'. Its a clean smell at least. Still, they complained. 

So once, after a particularly rough day that involved not one, but two house fires with a side of mangled car I didn't change out of my work clothes and take a shower straight after work before going to hang with friends, as was my usual protocol. Instead I came in and flopped down on the couch right between the two biggest bitchers (who were embroiled in some video game battle or other). 
My favorite quote as they bailed from that is still, "Oh _dear lord _did you stuff a dead body in the couch and _light it on fire?!_"

They don't complain about hospital smell anymore.


----------



## Fernin (Mar 7, 2013)

Leather, or so I'm told. @.@


----------



## Hewge (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't really have a smell IRL...

*smells self* Nope, nada. *licks self* I don't really taste like anything, either.

Does this mean I'm a boring person? Or just too clean?


----------

